# Weight, protein, and exercise.



## 17752 (May 7, 2005)

I have a question relating to another posted here, Heather. I'm new, but giving my complete history would take far too long. Needless to say, I wish to take a more proactive approach in my treatment of my Crohn's disease (iliatic (sp)) and I feel that I need to consume much more protein to try to gain some weight, as a first step. I've always been quite thin my entire life, and very tall. I'm 6'4" and about 160 lbs. I'd like to start weightlifting (I'm not in bad shape right now, so I think I can manage it) and doing yoga again (which helped AMAZINGLY when I was still doing it). Is there a good way to get protein without getting ill?


----------

